# NMC Members



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

This topic popped up between myself and a friend,

Just out of interest how many members here are part of the NMC? Also how many of you joined the NMC after joining here?

Please use template below

*NMC Member - Yes / No
Did you join the NMC after joining here? - Yes / No
Additional Comments -*


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

NMC member - Yes
Joined When - About 2 months ago, before finding the forum

I was searching for knowledgable mice breeders especially information on mouse genetics.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

NMC Member - Yes - Me and my mum are
Did you join the NMC after joining here? - Yes
Additional Comments - Just wanted some info about genetics and breeding standards, the breeder directory is also very handy


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

NMC Member - Yes 
Did you join the NMC after joining here? - No
Additional Comments -

Paul


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

NMC Member - No 
Did you join the NMC after joining here? - No
Additional Comments - will join NMC when I get around to it, hopefully the new website will have a downloadable membership form


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

NMC Member - Yes 
Did you join the NMC after joining here? - Yes
Additional Comments - I have stopped breeding for the time being, dont know if and when I'll start again so not sure if I'll continue my membership after a year is up.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

NMC Member - No
Did you join the NMC after joining here? - I intend to very soon
Additional Comments - Need to get my backside in gear and contact the NMC for a form so I can join, and begin the search for some breeding stock.


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

NMC Member - YES
Did you join the NMC after joining here? - No
I was a member before joining this forum.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

NMC Member - Yes
Did you join the NMC after joining here - Yes
Additional Comments - I had been intending to join for a while before I came on here so that I could start showing and register Blackthorn as my stud prefix, I'm just terrible at remembering to post stuff 

Sarah xxx


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

NMC member - yes
Did you join the NMC after joining here - yes
Additional comments -


----------



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

NMC member- YES
Joined after joining the forum
Reason- Leigh wanted me to join as her partner and I was glad to :lol:

PS I love looking on here, it's interesting and fun too!! but this is my first post so hope I have done it right!!!!
x.Kathy.x


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

NMC Member - Yes 
Did you join the NMC after joining here? - Yes although requested form prior to joining this forum
Additional Comments - have found the forum to be very helpful to me to help me gain knowledge on all mice matters


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

NMC Member - Yes just waiting for confermation but recieved newsletter
Did you join the NMC after joining here? - Yes 
Additional Comments - its great on here so helpful and educational. every one is so nice on here


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

NMC Member - Yes 
Did you join the NMC after joining here? - Yes 
Additional Comments - probably would have found it in the end but this site guided me


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

NMC Member - Yes
Did you join the NMC after joining here? - No
Additional Comments -Although I joined before coming on this particular forum, it was however the old one that I gathered the info from. And since I'm so far away from most shows, it's a great place to learn, without this, I would be blind!

Vi x


----------

